# Worst day of my life...Heartbreaker city



## Dewfus (Apr 6, 2020)

Bucketlst item broken I'm gonna cry gonna lose sleep over this


----------



## sandchip (Apr 7, 2020)

Cool embossing!  Anybody know what it said?  Yeah, that would've been a nice one, man.


----------



## RCO (Apr 7, 2020)

unfortuently sometimes this happens when out searching for bottles in the wild , you come across a really neat broken one


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 7, 2020)

Me too buddy! This was a Bolan &Byrne East 54th Street, New York pony blob. I saved it for repairing any future blobs i find with a broken lip. Lots more too many to list. Finding heartbreakers only makes me looking harder than i did 

before.


----------



## LalaGirl (Apr 7, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> Bucketlst item broken I'm gonna cry gonna lose sleep over thisView attachment 205045


I can kind of relate. Not a bottle I'd found myself, but years and years ago, I was taking a really nice milk glass bottle to be identified and assessed, and I dropped it on the sidewalk, shattering it. That was 35 years ago, and I still mourn that bottle... (Can't find one like it anywhere online, so I think it was pretty unique... )


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 7, 2020)

I guess that is part of the lure...being fragile. It is inevitable.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 7, 2020)

OK, I got your answer what it is. Here's mine. Since It's not from Michigan it's for Sale. Original stopper included as extra bonus. LEON.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 7, 2020)

Interesting bottle, what was Bode No. 5?


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 9, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> Interesting bottle, what was Bode No. 5?



I Thought Dewfus would answer that question, but after making 5 post a day he seems to have suddenly gone AWOL/MIA????


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 9, 2020)

What happened to Bode no. 1 thru 4?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 9, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> I Thought Dewfus would answer that question, but after making 5 post a day he seems to have suddenly gone AWOL/MIA????





Lost
Answers to name
Loves old bottles
If found please contact antique-bottles.net
Seriously, i hope your okay Dewfus and i sure hope you have a good sence of humor. LOL?


----------



## TrashPanda (Apr 9, 2020)

That lost posting is hilarious


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 9, 2020)

TrashPanda said:


> That lost posting is hilarious


  I hoped so. You never know how people wll react.


----------



## Dewfus (Apr 9, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> I Thought Dewfus would answer that question, but after making 5 post a day he seems to have suddenly gone AWOL/MIA????


I'll be back today.soon 3 days of digging to show my favorite people !!!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 29, 2020)

LalaGirl said:


> I can kind of relate. Not a bottle I'd found myself, but years and years ago, I was taking a really nice milk glass bottle to be identified and assessed, and I dropped it on the sidewalk, shattering it. That was 35 years ago, and I still mourn that bottle... (Can't find one like it anywhere online, so I think it was pretty unique... )


That's glass for you. I am sorry you lost an irreplacable milk bottle. Do you remember the name of the dairy? Do not mean to bring back bad memories. Just maybe someone has the one you broke for sale?  And i also love a happy ending.


----------



## LalaGirl (May 6, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> That's glass for you. I am sorry you lost an irreplacable milk bottle. Do you remember the name of the dairy? Do not mean to bring back bad memories. Just maybe someone has the one you broke for sale?  And i also love a happy ending.


It was milk glass, not a dairy bottle. It was opaque white, tall, and square. I don't remember what kind of rim it had, but I seem to recall a pontil of some kind.


----------



## LalaGirl (May 6, 2020)

LalaGirl said:


> It was milk glass, not a dairy bottle. It was opaque white, tall, and square. I don't remember what kind of rim it had, but I seem to recall a pontil of some kind.


Oh, and I would love to find another and buy it, but I haven't seen one like it anywhere. Oh, and now I'm thinking it was a rectangular bottle with a round neck. Not sure anymore, though. That was a LONG time ago, and I don't think about it all the time.
Thanks for caring!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 6, 2020)

LalaGirl said:


> Oh, and I would love to find another and buy it, but I haven't seen one like it anywhere. Oh, and now I'm thinking it was a rectangular bottle with a round neck. Not sure anymore, though. That was a LONG time ago, and I don't think about it all the time.
> Thanks for caring!


What good are we if we didn't care about each other. I will look around and see what i can come up with. ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## LalaGirl (May 7, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> What good are we if we didn't care about each other. I will look around and see what i can come up with. ROBBYBOBBY64


That's very sweet of you! I went looking again, so I could show you what I vaguely recall about it, and actually found something like it. (I think... My memory is so muddled now...) It was blank, though - no words or emblems...








						VINTAGE HAGANS MAGNOLIA BALM WHITE MILK GLASS BOTTLE 1860'S SKIN COMPLEXION  | eBay
					

THERE IS A SMALL CHIP ON THE LID OF THE BOTTLE.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## LalaGirl (May 7, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> What good are we if we didn't care about each other. I will look around and see what i can come up with. ROBBYBOBBY64


Another site with a milk glass bottle mentioned swirls, and I kind of remember mine having that, too.


----------



## Dewfus (May 7, 2020)

LalaGirl said:


> That's very sweet of you! I went looking again, so I could show you what I vaguely recall about it, and actually found something like it. (I think... My memory is so muddled now...) It was blank, though - no words or emblems...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found just the body of that bottle was so depressed it was broken hope you find it !!!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 7, 2020)

I am glad you found some like what you had. That is a neat bottle. Being embossed is different than your, i understand but not a bad thing. Who doesn't love a good embossing. Milk glass milk bottle. I like it. I have amber and clear with embossing and acls. I think i may see a milk glass milk bottle in my future. I wonder if it's pressed? I know i wasn't much help but but that never stopped me before. Have a good one LalaGirl.


----------



## Pascagoula Paul (May 23, 2020)

Here's what a No 5 BODE is.





						BODE No 5
					

I found this in a shop today. It is one that I have not seen previously. Does anyone know where it is from?  George



					www.antique-bottles.net


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 23, 2020)

Yeah and what happened to Bode No. 1-4?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 23, 2020)

Pascagoula paul, only joking.  Gustav A. Bode of Chicago. The GAB mark and Bode appear on a number of chicago hutchinson. Bode was a bottle supplier and did not manufacture bottles but was a reseller.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

